# A little emotional tonight...



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know why I've been so emotional, could be a severe case of PMS for all I know (LOL! you ladies know what I mean)...but I felt really compelled to share a picture with you...

This is Brutus. He was my first Golden. My parents got him when I was a newborn (probably about 2 months old) and I had him until I was 12. We grew up together. He was my best friend and by far the best dog and friend that I have ever had. Don't get me wrong, I love Bailey tons, but Brutus and I shared something special.

This picture I took on Christmas morning when I was thinking about him. I don't have a good picture of just him, as I haven't gotten around to scanning old pictures. So, what I did was take a picture of our little photo collage we have of him (sorry for the glare!). He was wonderful...

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

It's normal. I think we all get emotional thinking of our lost loved ones and the memories they gave us. I think with each one, they take a little piece of our hearts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is sweet that you have a photo tribute to your first golden. I have two special portraits in my home office with collars and tags hung over them. Can't walk past them without reaching out and touching the collars.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also have a photo collage of my 3 that I lost. I know it gets hard sometimes to look at pictures. I think we all get emotional thinking about our lost loved ones.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohhhhh, you were a lucky little girl to grow up with such a good looking fellow named Brutus. I bet he was a charmer in his day. I remember PMS days, hang in there kiddo it's gets better!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i have my days when something reminds me of one of my lost fur baies and i get down., i guess when we love our dogs as much as we do, it is natural to think of them and miss them, even years later.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have those days once in a while too. I have lost a few pets in my life and it never gets easier.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Kristan, *hugs* I am glad you shared with us. What a nice looking guy Brutus was!! I like the one with the ball, and while I was looking at the pics, tried to pick a favorite, and couldn't!!
Come on, you can get emotional with us, it is ok!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Cricket - was a Cairn Terrier, we got her when I was just about 6 and she only lived for 5 years but she was the best - and I don't have a decent picture of her. But I know that she's gonna be at the bridge waiting for me. She died when I was 11 - and I haven't had a dog since till Max. That was a very long time ago and I'm still brought to tears thinking about her.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Kristan's Brutus*

Kristan,
He was a living, breathing, heart-beating record of your childhood. Now, you are his. It's good to hold him in your heart and cherish his memory.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Your past makes you the person you are today. Brutus was a big part of that I'm sure. Sometimes you can still feel their love.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Kristan, lots of hugs to get you through the sadness. Brutus was such a handsome boy. I wish we could have known him.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! At first I was thinking it was dumb of me to still feel so connected to a dog, even after he has been gone a while. I realized yesterday that he has been gone 10 years, that's a long time! He was such a sweet boy. One of the little boys who we babysat was terrified of big dogs but he adored Brutus. He was just one of those dogs...you know what I mean?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You will think back upon all the dogs you have loved during your lifetime. I still think of my childhood dog. In fact, her photo is on the forum somewhere. She was a mix and lived to be 16. I will never forget when she had to be put down. It feels like yesterday. I feel the same way about Sparky. 

It's the "Fragile Circle."


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was a lovely old boy

Run free play hard and sleep softly Brutus


----------

